# General > Reunions >  1966/2004 reunion

## wicker

sorry to start a new post for this reunion but theres that many threads on here i didnt know which one to reply to.

anyway getting to the point

i noticed for this reunion that you were looking for annie henderson from dunbeath.  she is my auntie and now lives in england.

if she wants to come to this reunion who would she need to get in contact with.

----------


## sandyol

The people to contact are :-
Colin Richard, Andrew Bain, or Audrey Anne ? (nee Calder).

Details on Friends Reunited as well as somewhere in here.

From the other Dunbeather in that year.

----------


## Bill Fernie

The Reunion details are at http://www.caithness.org/reunions/wi...1966/index.htm

----------

